# Will No Decals Lessen The Value Of My 21Rs



## 69ss (Jan 21, 2012)

We are thinking about selling our camper. I removed all the decals because they were peeling and looked very bad. To replace them was more money than I expected. Do you think new decals would make it easier to sell? Here is what it looks like now. Thanks.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

69ss said:


> We are thinking about selling our camper. I removed all the decals because they were peeling and looked very bad. To replace them was more money than I expected. Do you think new decals would make it easier to sell? Here is what it looks like now. Thanks.
> View attachment 2943
> 
> View attachment 2944


I De-Logo my vehicles and even some of my jackets and sports wear. I think your trailer in it's mono-chromatic state is looking good. If it were me looking, I would see a blank canvas waiting for my artistic touches.









Good luck in your sale and safe camping.

Don't tell DW but if I could get away with it I would take all the decals off my 2011 210RS and go naked! ( In a manner of speaking. )


----------



## 69ss (Jan 21, 2012)

Leedek said:


> We are thinking about selling our camper. I removed all the decals because they were peeling and looked very bad. To replace them was more money than I expected. Do you think new decals would make it easier to sell? Here is what it looks like now. Thanks.
> View attachment 2943
> 
> View attachment 2944


I De-Logo my vehicles and even some of my jackets and sports wear. I think your trailer in it's mono-chromatic state is looking good. If it were me looking, I would see a blank canvas waiting for my artistic touches.









Good luck in your sale and safe camping.

Don't tell DW but if I could get away with it I would take all the decals off my 2011 210RS and go naked! ( In a manner of speaking. )








[/quote]
Thanks Leedek. I was just worried that someone would think it hasn't been taken care of since the decals are missing.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

What would new decals cost? Some would appreciate at least the manufacturer name on it so they know it is not a cheap knock off. I know you will find that inside, but outward appearances count for a quicker sale sometimes also.


----------

